# New to weightlifting



## Hellboy (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello

A little bit about me

Height 6 foot (182cm)

Weight 15 stone 7 lbs (98kg)

Right I am overweight and I want to lose some. Thought I would take the weightlifting route to atleast make myself look better when I do lose some.

I was thinking of these to start with

Buy York Spinlock Cast Iron Dumbbell Set 20kg. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

Any opinions on these?

Also was thinking of taking long walks with the dog to help me to.

Any advice would be great

Cheers


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

sounds pretty good to start off, a good diet is key aswell.

do you know your BMI?


----------



## Hellboy (Jun 10, 2010)

Quite high. About 28 I think


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Your BMI is 29.4 mate,

Underweight = <18.5

Normal weight = 18.5-24.9

Overweight = 25-29.9

Obesity = BMI of 30 or greater


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

do alot of anabolic workouts for a quicker fix on weight loss, it will also help you with your weightlifting...


----------



## Hellboy (Jun 10, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> do alot of anabolic workouts for a quicker fix on weight loss, it will also help you with your weightlifting...


Can you give me some examples on anabolic weights please. Very new to this lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

No worries!

This should be your bible until you can make your own workout...

Anabolic workout, advanced weight training

Dont Over do it at the start mate. do half! even a quarter...

PM me if you wna chat about ne thin or just wana ask a Question...

let me know how you gwt on...


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Can we please get off the BMI banwagon, it's bollocks, 90% of rugby players, heavyweight fighters etc have a BMI rating that classes them as obese when they are clearly not. BMI does not distinguish between muscle and fat. Get a proper fitness analysis done by your doctor or join a gym and get it done properly.

There are loads of of training articles on here so do some searches and get some ideas together, as always for anyone lookoing to get stared on their own and to start training with little or no cost go and have a look at Your Top Source For Free Boxing Training Advice.

Good luck with it and keep us posted about your training.


----------



## Hellboy (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks alot


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

that was blunt! lol

I spent two years doing a Sports Science course for nothin, And was lied to... Wankers...lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Well I suppose spending two years doing a Sports Science course was a waste of time then... I feel like ive been shafted! lol


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

And you still think BMI is an accurate test to guage someone's fitness? So what, Lesnar's obese is he? at 265lbs and 5'4" he has a BMI of 32.3, Randy has a BMI of 29.6, Lawrence Dallaglio at the peak of his career had a BMI of 29.5.. need I go on?


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

SanshouMatt said:


> And you still think BMI is an accurate test to guage someone's fitness? So what, Lesnar's obese is he? at 265lbs and 5'4" he has a BMI of 32.3, Randy has a BMI of 29.6, Lawrence Dallaglio at the peak of his career had a BMI of 29.5.. need I go on?


The guy said already that he is clearly overweight. He's also said he is completely new to weights/training in general?

I mean, I doubt he's naturally gifted with muscle to make his bmi that high tbh...


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Hellboy said:


> Hello
> 
> A little bit about me
> 
> ...


weightlifting isnt done properly with dumbbells alone, in fact i would honestly say that when it comes to MMA, 95% is done without.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

when you take your BMI and work out your Body Fat percentage, you can then work out your Programme based on time and weight ratio!

See ya point with Brock and couture tho, But still... If it was "all" bullshit, then i wouldnt of been taught it, like you said 90% mate, hes obviously in that 10% in your case....


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

BMI has sweet FA to do with training.

BMI is for those who do little excercise and who arent into physical training or are dieting for a specific physical goal.

Also, when it comes to training, anabolic can only refer to diet and lifestyle.

BMI in conjunction with bodyfat percentage will do absolutely FA for anything, imagine having a BMI of say 30 but being at 12% bodyfat.

Honestly, I dont why some people care to give advice on something they clearly know so little about.

Not a dig at anyone but people need to be given quality advice and if you really dont know of any, dont come up with stuff from the sky and put it on here.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Im only saying what i have been taught, So either ive obviously been taught something completly wrong (or just not listened that particular session)

He is starting off from scratch aswell,

Anabolic and Aerobic!? Are these not two types of training!?

Aerobic - Cardio and fitness ( long term)

Anabolic - Short bursts of energy ie Weight lifting, sprints

????


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Thats anaerobic.


----------



## mred (Oct 21, 2008)

I think you mean anaerobic there mate! Also people seem to get a bit worked up about this sort of thing, you are only trying to be helpful lol. The key for the op is to do some research/get some advice from reputable sources as I dont think buying a couple of dumbells is the best way to start.

For what its worth I have never used BMI for any sort of training purposes as it is pretty useless, also for a complete a newbie I would suggest starting with bodyweight exercises then maybe look to invest in a kettlebell or some such. In addition to running, skipping, drilling etc.

Also I have worked as a trainer for a few years and a lot of what I was taught on various courses did turn out to be bolocks lol.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Err thankyou, I asked the guy for his BMI because he has said hes overweight, He states he wants to lose weight, I was mearley seeing how much over weight....

The reason...

(body Fat percentage Mandimiga!!! All relevant) Is so see how to give the guy advice on where to start with his training, I dont want to say do X amount of training, the guy could clearly injure him self from being overweight/unfit, Whats the first thing that happens when you start a new gym?

You get a assessment! to see where to start your training Thats what i was doing, I cant get him on a virtual Treadmill and test his fitness can I?

So checking his BMI was the best thing i could think of doin! Only trying to help the guy out!... Safely...



TroJon said:


> The guy said already that he is clearly overweight. He's also said he is completely new to weights/training in general?
> 
> I mean, I doubt he's naturally gifted with muscle to make his bmi that high tbh...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

My bad! lol



Mandirigma said:


> Thats anaerobic.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Indeed, I did mean anaerobic...

and... Well you only go off what you are taught, Dont shoot me shoot the system, Im not going to stand up in a the middle of a course and say no you are wrong when i know nothing! Their fault not mine ppl!!!!



mred said:


> I think you mean anaerobic there mate! Also people seem to get a bit worked up about this sort of thing, you are only trying to be helpful lol. The key for the op is to do some research/get some advice from reputable sources as I dont think buying a couple of dumbells is the best way to start.
> 
> For what its worth I have never used BMI for any sort of training purposes as it is pretty useless, also for a complete a newbie I would suggest starting with bodyweight exercises then maybe look to invest in a kettlebell or some such. In addition to running, skipping, drilling etc.
> 
> Also I have worked as a trainer for a few years and a lot of what I was taught on various courses did turn out to be bolocks lol.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Wasn't having a pop specifically at you mate, I just hate that people instantly leap to BMI as a measure. As I said if you want to find out where you're at then you need to go to a gym or (competant) doctor and get properly checked out.

There is no replacement for a proper check to work out the point you are starting from.

Also as mentioned earlier weights are not a great starting point if you want to train to fight unless you are doing olympic lifting or any other compound lifting program. As I mentioned Rossboxing is a great starting point as it will teach you a crapload of bodyweight exercises.

Anyway, let's not put off the new member by arguing on his thread overly!


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

You guys do realise you are arguing about different points, and that you are both (or three of you) are right...

BMI is relavant for normal people and those overweight.

It is also a significant indicator if you are underweight.

If you're overweight and new to training, it is fairly important. How else will he rate himself other than a photo.

Regardless, a photo and going through an inductive training test is the only way to know, or at least get some proper stats.

Regardless, weights is weights.

And to the person who said no weights is 95%, I don't really believe that. Conditioning in MMA is 70%, technique is 30%- so say many pros/coaches - and in conditioning, I would say at least 70% of it would require resistance training (most of this would include weights) - not sure where people pull out random percentages though, but imo, the biggest part to improving your game is the conditioning...

Regardless, it's all a moot point.


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

"In the nineteenth century, a Belgian statistician named Adolphe Quetelet came up with the Quetelet Index of Obesity, which measured obesity by dividing a person's weight (in kilograms) by the square of his or her height (in inches)."

Founded in... 1844 using Scottish soldiers.

All you have to do is think about how much as changed since 1844, how much people have changed. There were no professional athletes even!

Surely you can see how obselete the BMI is?


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

TroJon said:


> And to the person who said no weights is 95%, I don't really believe that.


I didnt say that, I said 95% does not involve a dumbbell. He was showing us an Argos ad for a dumbbell.

Had it been a barbell, thats a differant matter.

To the topic at hand, starting fitness/strength right?

IMHO, twice a week sessions of deadlift, squat and bench. Sprints akin to fartlek but as best as you can do anyway and/or maybe circuit training once a week on top MMA training which needs to include rolling and sparring.


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Handbags away ladies, the guy asked for help and most of this thread is arguing over bmi...

You may want to do more to lose weight than a walk and abit of weightlifting. Get some jogs with the dog thrown in there, sort out your diet, and as someones already said invest in a barbell set because youll use a barbell more than dumbbells.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

If it is obsolete, why is it still in circulation!?

When you start a new gym they do one, and the doctor will also do one if you go to them, Surly 12 years training to be a doctor has more of a argument. They know what they are talking about! (sometimes lol)

And... We are not arguing. we are discussing whether or not it is a viable test. This is democracy. lol


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

is this going to start an argument over the definition of argument?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

lol probably... ill be staying out of this one too much for one day

...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

No worries mate... we are all friends here... lol



SanshouMatt said:


> Wasn't having a pop specifically at you mate, I just hate that people instantly leap to BMI as a measure. As I said if you want to find out where you're at then you need to go to a gym or (competant) doctor and get properly checked out.
> 
> There is no replacement for a proper check to work out the point you are starting from.
> 
> ...


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> If it is obsolete, why is it still in circulation!?
> 
> When you start a new gym they do one, and the doctor will also do one if you go to them, Surly 12 years training to be a doctor has more of a argument. They know what they are talking about! (sometimes lol)


just because its in circulation does not mean it is correct. i know doctors and gyms use it, but one isnt trained to deal with sportsme/women pers se and the other often has had no training. pro physios are not interested in BMI.

when any weightlifter, rugby player, and many MMA fighters are classed obese by the system, you have to question the system.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Fair doos...


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Also if you go to a doctor and explain that you are specifically training for sports then they generally don't do a BMI measurement, they do the whole caliper thing or the "rope and Choke" (less dodgy thean the name suggests) and will probably test peak flow, resting heart rate etc much the same as any decent gym would. If your doc doesn't offer that then make an appointment with another one who does know how to do it properly.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

My docs a pleb! he prob would rope me up and hang me if i mentioned the rope and choke! lol


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, know the feeling, my doc didn't even notice my ruptured ACL...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

How can you miss that? ligament damage can be nasty! tore my CL 9 mnths ago... nasty


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, you really have to wonder don't you?


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

lol now weve found a common enemy... nice. Damn crappy docs


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Damn them indeed sir! Damn them indeed!


----------

